# pH problem



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Not sure if this is related to the post below about water maintenance work, but just tested my pH out of the tap (right) and out of the tank (left) and can't understand the marked difference in the results? Anyone else experienced this?

I used to have a Seneye on it so I could monitor it all the time but, because it was always the same, about 7.2 or 7.3 like the one on the right, I stopped checking it. Now this? I can't work out what would be going on in the tank to lower it so much? Any thoughts?

Think I'm going to have to buffer it up with baking soda, which I was trying to avoid, because that can't be healthy for Africans.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

What are your other readings?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What's your KH level? I'd want to know before buffering.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

The water treatment process often alters the pH. Just letting tap water aerate for 24 hours or so will bring the pH back to equilibrium.

Some water treatment plants will intentionally raise the pH, as lead and copper (common components of pipes) are insoluble at pH > 7, and will not leach into your drinking water.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

LeeAberdeen said:


> Not sure if this is related to the post below about water maintenance work, but just tested my pH out of the tap (right) and out of the tank (left) and can't understand the marked difference in the results? Anyone else experienced this?
> 
> I used to have a Seneye on it so I could monitor it all the time but, because it was always the same, about 7.2 or 7.3 like the one on the right, I stopped checking it. Now this? I can't work out what would be going on in the tank to lower it so much? Any thoughts?
> 
> Think I'm going to have to buffer it up with baking soda, which I was trying to avoid, because that can't be healthy for Africans.


My tap water has a pH of 7.2 and only about 20ppm of Total Alkalinity (Buffering Capacity). Do to fish waste, driftwood, and other factors the pH will rapidly drop below 6.0. I've been using Baking Soda (Sodium Bicarbonate) for years at 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons of water and it locks my pH in at 7.8. All my fish grow and breed like crazy without any health issues.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. I buffered the pH up to 8.0 and the GH to 17DH and everything's fine now. Unfortunately, before I noticed the pH had become an issue, I lost four fish. Weirdly, it seemed to hit the yellow labs hardest of anyone and three of the four were labs, leaving just one female on her own, looking a bit sorry for herself.

At least the rest are okay and it's not a total wipeout.


----------

